
Artificial General Intelligence Is Here, and Impala Is Its Name - albertzeyer
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/275768-artificial-general-intelligence-is-here-and-impala-is-its-name
======
heyitsguay
Very misleading title about a very interesting development! A link to the
actual paper is here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.01561](https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.01561).

In less clickbaity terms, DeepMind has developed a scalable system for
distributed training of certain types of reinforcement learning agents. They
use that to train an agent to solve a pretty big collection of different
reinforcement learning problems.

------
computerphage
"Let’s define AGI, since it’s been used by different people to mean different
things. AGI is a single intelligence or algorithm that can learn multiple
tasks and exhibits positive transfer when doing so...”

This is not how I would define AGI, so the title seems very click-baity to me.
I am going to go read the linked deepmind paper though.

------
stevew20
The only impressive thing about IBM Watson is their marketing team, and
possibly that they haven't been caught strongly enough in a lie to get fined
yet.

------
arthurcolle
something needs to be fone about clickbait

it literally makes the internet so frustrating

